# Game One: Boston Celtics vs. New York Knicks 11/2



## Premier

*Wednesday, 11/2 7:30 EST; FSNE*

Are you ready for some basketball? Game one of the Boston Celtics' 2005-2006 Regular Season begins tomorrow night against our divisional rivals, the New York Knicks. Boston opens up the regular season after a dismal preseason effort in which they won three of eight games.

The Knicks, fresh off a decent preseason, winning three of seven games, last played against the New Jersey Nets; losing by five, 91-86 *(*boxscore*)*. The Knicks were led by Nate Robinson's 14 points off 4-7 shooting to go along with three rebounds, four assists, and two steals; and Jamal Crawford's 13 points off 6-12 shooting to go along with his three rebounds, four assits, and three steals. Surprising was Matt Barnes, who scored ten points off 5-8 shooting to go along with six boards.

Boston last played the Cleveland Cavaliers, winning an exciting game thanks to Gerald Green's winning shot, by one, 101-100 *(*boxscore*)*.The Boston Celtics were led by Ryan Gomes' 19 points off 6-10 shoting; Paul Pierce's 17 points off 6-9 shooting along with his four rebounds, two assits, one steal and a block. Mark Blount also played a large role, scoring ten points off 5-7 shooting and putting up guard-like assist (4) and steal (3) numbers.

The Celtics were 3-1 against the Nets last season, who have assembled a team consisting of Stephon Marbury, Jamal Crawford, and Eddy Curry and a solid bench. The probable starters for each team:


----------



## Premier

[placeholder for agoo]


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Prem, I'll post in your game thread if you post in mine. :biggrin: That goes for all Celtics fans! What you say pal? :makeadealhttp://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=211338&page=1


----------



## aquaitious

Finally basketball is back. 

Should be a fun game...agoo where are you?


----------



## whiterhino

I think the Knicks with Larry Brown as coach are going to be better than us this season but I think we might win this 1st game. The reason is I think that the Knicks are not set on a roster yet because some of their guys like Curry and Davis have not been there all pre-season and are just getting into shape, Q-Rich is hurt etc....should be a close game though. If they are firing on all cylanders they will beat us (I don't think either of us is a playoff team this season but I hope I'm wrong regarding us at least).


----------



## DWest Superstar

I will be there


----------



## P-Dub34

I cannot wait. I'm stuck watching Wolves vs. Blazers here, but I'll try and keep posted on the C's game.


----------



## Premier

P-Dub, we'll be continously updating this thread with game information if you want some non-play by play or radio alerts. This also goes for all guests and/or fans that cannot view the game.


----------



## DWest Superstar

I didn't know people lived in North Dakota


----------



## P-Dub34

> I didn't know people lived in North Dakota


I see how it is, now we're going to bash my home. I have nothing more to say to you. I take you off my ignore list for one second and I get you taking a shot at my home. I can stand your misinformed comments about West and such, but to insult where I live is going over the line. 

For what it's worth, my real hometown happens to be Calgary, Alberta...I can't remember who did it, but it was rated in the Top 5 cities in the world to live in, in terms of standard of living and quality.


----------



## DWest Superstar

P-Dub34 said:


> I see how it is, now we're going to bash my home. I have nothing more to say to you. I take you off my ignore list for one second and I get you taking a shot at my home. I can stand your misinformed comments about West and such, but to insult where I live is going over the line.
> 
> For what it's worth, my real hometown happens to be Calgary, Alberta...I can't remember who did it, but it was rated in the Top 5 cities in the world to live in, in terms of standard of living and quality.


Wow, SARCASM!

Misinformed on west? he seems to be starting


----------



## historyofthegame

Didn't Yahoo report Greene would be starting?


----------



## Premier

Yahoo!'s affiliate corrected their statements.

The Boston Globe reported that West would be starting.


----------



## P-Dub34

> The Boston Globe reported that West would be starting.


As I thought. Completely unlikely that Doc would say West all camp, and then reverse his decision at the last minute. Well, here's your chance, Delonte. Get 'er done.


----------



## KingHandles

P-Dub34 said:


> I see how it is, now we're going to bash my home. I have nothing more to say to you. I take you off my ignore list for one second and I get you taking a shot at my home. I can stand your misinformed comments about West and such, but to insult where I live is going over the line.
> 
> For what it's worth, my real hometown happens to be Calgary, Alberta...I can't remember who did it, but it was rated in the Top 5 cities in the world to live in, in terms of standard of living and quality.


Honestly, the other day I was looking at the map of where we all live in the everything but ball forum, and nobody was in North Dakota. I thought to myself damn there really are no ball fans out there. Not making fun of you, just ironic how it popped up. :clown:


----------



## cgcatsfan

P-Dub34 said:


> I see how it is, now we're going to bash my home. I have nothing more to say to you. I take you off my ignore list for one second and I get you taking a shot at my home. I can stand your misinformed comments about West and such, but to insult where I live is going over the line.
> 
> For what it's worth, my real hometown happens to be Calgary, Alberta...I can't remember who did it, but it was rated in the Top 5 cities in the world to live in, in terms of standard of living and quality.


Don't feel bad P-dub, I get asked what state Vermont is in, LOL. 
FWIW, I've heard ND is beautiful.


----------



## NYKBaller

hopefully its a good game


----------



## P-Dub34

I heard Barnes will be starting/guarding Pierce. Is this true?


----------



## Premier

*Preview*



> New York (0-0) at Boston (0-0) 7:30 pm EST





> <table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr><td class="stathead" colspan="3" align="center" bgcolor="#555555">*2005-06 Season*</td></tr> <tr class="colhead"><td colspan="3" align="center">Series tied 0-0</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td>Nov 2, 2005</td><td> NY @ BOS</td><td>7:30 PM ET</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td>Dec 4, 2005</td><td> BOS @ NY</td><td>1:00 PM ET</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td>Mar 29, 2006</td><td> BOS @ NY</td><td>7:30 PM ET</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td>Apr 9, 2006</td><td> NY @ BOS</td><td>4:00 PM ET</td></tr> </tbody></table>
> <table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr align="center"><td colspan="2" class="stathead" bgcolor="#555555">..............................*Last 5 Games*..............................</td></tr> <tr class="colhead"> <td width="50%">NEW YORK (ET)</td> <td width="50%">BOSTON (ET)</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" valign="top"> <td>Oct 28 NJ Loss 91-86
> Oct 25 @PHI Win 80-71
> Oct 22 @SA Win 96-90
> Oct 21 @DAL Loss 86-85
> Oct 18 PHI Loss 114-99
> </td> <td>Oct 26 CLE Win 101-100
> Oct 25 @NJ Loss 118-116
> Oct 22 NJ Win 90-69
> Oct 21 @TOR Loss 93-83
> Oct 19 CHI Loss 98-82
> </td> </tr> </tbody></table>
> 
> New York (0-0) at Boston (0-0), 7:30 pm ESTBOSTON (Ticker) -- Larry Brown will begin perhaps the biggest challenge of his coaching career when the New York Knicks meet the Boston Celtics on Wednesday in the season opener for both teams.
> 
> After guiding the Detroit Pistons to their second straight Eastern Conference title and an appearance in the NBA Finals last season, the nomadic Brown came home this summer to coach the Knicks, the team he grew up rooting for.
> 
> New York officially named Brown as its coach on July 28. Terms were not disclosed, but Brown reportedly received a five-year contract worth between $50 million and $60 million, which would make him the highest-paid coach in professional sports history.
> 
> The hiring came a little more than a week after Brown and the Pistons parted ways, negotiating a buyout on the remaining three years of his five-year contract.
> 
> In two years in Detroit, Brown guided the Pistons to the 2004 title and within one quarter of a repeat championship.
> 
> In New York, Brown will undertake a rebuilding project after the Knicks went just 33-49 last season and missed the playoffs for the third time in the last four campaigns.


----------



## Causeway

I am pumped for this game. 

Blount seems revived. 

Pierce is back with his always A game - in great shape AND seems to have a new attitude.

Unlike last season it seems like everyone wants to be here. We don't have a guy like Payton for example who really would rather be somewhere else.

We have some great new players in Greene and Ryan Gomes.

Davis has a year under his belt not only without contrversy but about one vote away from 6th man of the year award.

Raef is healthy.

This team is better than people think.


----------



## agoo

Of course, my dreadful night class is on Celtics opening night. My appologies for the lack of game thread, but the life has been busy.

I think the Celtics are a better team than the Knicks. We do have a load of youth, but we are grabbing some college kids who can step in and play as well. I think Justin Reed, Orien Greene, and Ryan Gomes will be playing very big roles in this game and this season. 

I'm also pretty excited for Blount because I have always liked him and I think he's going to be a factor this season.


----------



## cgcatsfan

Causeway said:


> This team is better than people think.


I would rather be the sleeper, than the hyped....


----------



## KingHandles

cgcatsfan said:


> I would rather be the sleeper, than the hyped....


Nowhere to go but up in that case. 

Im excited about the season and the young guys, but I expect little in the win collum. I can't really be let down, barring injuries, trades etc...


----------



## toolatetoride

What's up guys? I'm pumped for this season and back on the board. LET'S DO IT!!!


----------



## Premier

The Knicks do seem like a favorable opponent though. I think Orien Green can do a good job on Stephon Marbury and I'm not too particularly worried about Jamal Crawford. We may have a lot of trouble defending Eddy Curry, but he will also have _a lot_ of trouble defending a perimeter shooter like LaFrentz. The Celtics, in my opinion, are the better rebounding team, but Larry Brown should help even the gap.

I don't think any two players on their roster can guard Pierce (covered by Ariza; a tremendous defender) _and_ Ricky Davis.


----------



## Premier

The opening ceromony is very well done.

I like the historical aspect and the influx of Boston Celtics tradition.

Red Aurebach and Robert Parrish are here.


----------



## Premier

It is confirmed:

Delonte West is starting.

Matt Barnes and Quentin Richardson starting for New York.

Pierce thanking the fans for their support. Boston is starting to like him again.


----------



## Premier

I don't think Matt Barnes can guard Pierce. Pierce's mid-range form is looking very good. Mark Blount's jumper also seems much improved over last season.

The Knicks are shooting lights out. Quentin Richardson and Matt Barnes with threes


----------



## Premier

I'm liking everything I see about Pierce. He effortlessy cut through the Knicks defense and took it up strong for the layup. Everyone looks good, but Delonte hasn't done anything yet (he is neutral so far).


----------



## Premier

Delonte West has Antoine Walker-syndrome. You do not take three-pointers when you are leading the offense and there are no rebounders. It is essentially a turnover if you aren't a world-class shooter.

Our half-court defense is looking very well when the Knicks do not have a play setup, but our transition defense is lacking.

Pierce had a good look to Blount on a fast break (I'm really impressed by his passing), but as Blount tried to take it up strong, he was blocked.


----------



## LX

Delonte doing a good job so far on Marbury. To heck with the idea of Greene starting.


----------



## P-Dub34

Yep, you can definitely tell how the season will play out by the first ten minutes...looks like PP is having no problems scoring...


----------



## Premier

Blount, while looking pretty good, still has shovels for hands.

I cringe every time I see Scalabrine.


----------



## LX

P-Dub34 said:


> Yep, you can definitely tell how the season will play out by the first ten minutes...


You can see enough that West isn't as terrible as he's made out to be.


----------



## Premier

End of the first. Boston is down four, 28-24.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#225ea8">*NEW YORK KNICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stephon Marbury, IR</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Quentin Richardson, GF</td><td>9</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Davis, FC</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Barnes, SF</td><td>6</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddy Curry, C</td><td>8</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamal Crawford, SG</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nate Robinson, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Malik Rose, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Maurice Taylor, PF</td><td>3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Trevor Ariza, SF</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Lee, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Channing Frye, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jackie Butler, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jerome James, C</td><td>2</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*10-17*</td><td>*3-3*</td><td>*5-8*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*28*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*58.8%*</td><td>*100.0%*</td><td>*62.5%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 7 (6)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>7</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, SG</td><td>10</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>6-8</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>11</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>0</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*8-21*</td><td>*0-3*</td><td>*8-10*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*24*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*38.1%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*80.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 3 (4)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier

Delonte West just made a terrific layup off the glass (from a hard angle) on a fast-break. He also rebounded a free throw miss, but I do have some problems with his tendency to rebound rather than call for the ball and let Perkins rebound it so he can effectively lead the break.

I hate Brian Scalabrine.


----------



## KingHandles

Haha me 2 Prem, me 2.

As much as Im loving Delonte, he has got 2 open his eyes a little more. He could easily have 5 assists already, but he got the points so...If he wants the starting spot for long he has to make the passes.


----------



## aquaitious

I hope that Perkins gets a lot of minutes tonight. Raef and Blount cannot guard Curry in their wildest dreams. 

Is it just me or does Curry seem to have gained some more weight?


----------



## Premier

I'm most impressed by Pierce (obviously) and Ricky Davis (once again, obviously).

Everyone else hasn't performed at a high level.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> I'm most impressed by Pierce (obviously) and Ricky Davis (once again, obviously).
> 
> Everyone else hasn't performed at a high level.


It looks like Ricky has shot every time he touched the ball, but it's been going in. The guy has a very nice jump shot.


----------



## aquaitious

:rofl:

*Interview with Red*

Media: Did the Doctors tell you to quit cigars?

Red: ...well we won't go into that. (Laughing)

Nice to see that he's well.


----------



## LX

Ohhhh wow. What a block by Delonte.

Delonte's block of a big man > Marcus' block of a big man.


----------



## aquaitious

Who's this Delonte West?!?!?!?!?

BLOCK ON CURRY.


----------



## Premier

Oh, wow. Delonte!

Amazing drive to the hoop with a nice layup off the glass...

...and a block!


----------



## KingHandles

Im impressed with QRich:clown:

I think Im about to catch a beatdown because Im cheering for him, cuz hes on my fantasy team.


DELONTE WEST BABYYYYYYY


----------



## aquaitious

Mike: He blocked him with his forearm.

Tommy: He timed it perfectly.

Mike: It's an elbow block.


I love these guys.


----------



## pokpok

what the delonte?!?!? :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## P-Dub34

I gather Delonte playing well so far? That's good news. I need to see this block now.

Pierce getting to the line at will...17pts on 6 FGAT's, I love it. West with 8/6/3, I really hope he keeps it up.

Meanwhile the game I'm watching is ugggglly...


----------



## LX

ANOTHER great rebound by Delonte. Wow.


----------



## KingHandles

Anyone wanna join the support crew now????!!!!1


Add DWest to your list of impressive players tonight there Prem?


----------



## Premier

Delonte is an absolute beast at rebounding, though he is to aggressive at the defensive end (rebounding). His offensive efforts are much appreciated though.


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> Ohhhh wow. What a block by Delonte.
> 
> Delonte's block of a big man > Marcus' block of a big man.



I wouldn't go that far...blocking a seven footer's two handed dunk cleanly and getting it into the fifth row is still better.


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> I wouldn't go that far...blocking a seven footer's two handed dunk cleanly and getting it into the fifth row is still better.


Yes but Curry is a beast on the offensive end while Steven Hunter is uh..... :banana:


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> Yes but Curry is a beast on the offensive end while Steven Hunter is uh..... :banana:


Curry didn't even jump half as much as Hunter jumped for the dunk...either way both are great blocks, I prefer the Banks block more.


----------



## P2TheTruth34

P-Dub34 said:


> I see how it is, now we're going to bash my home. I have nothing more to say to you. I take you off my ignore list for one second and I get you taking a shot at my home. I can stand your misinformed comments about West and such, but to insult where I live is going over the line.
> 
> For what it's worth, my real hometown happens to be Calgary, Alberta...I can't remember who did it, but it was rated in the Top 5 cities in the world to live in, in terms of standard of living and quality.


plus bret hart grew up there. hell yes the hitman... 
and for something relevant im surprised im dwest, im kind of a hater but if he does good ill be thrilled cuz we need a pg.


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Curry didn't even jump half as much as Hunter jumped for the dunk...either way both are great blocks, I prefer the Banks block more.


I'm only messing around anyways. 

_Even tho Marcus is a scrub_


----------



## Premier

Delonte West is absolutely horrible at bringing the ball up the court.


----------



## KingHandles

Says the silent majority :clown:


----------



## USSKittyHawk

We can't rebound to save our lives, and Double P kicking our behinds!


----------



## aquaitious

I love Perkins, who needs Raef?


----------



## aquaitious

Marbury is nasty, good pick aqua.

Thanks.


----------



## Premier

Kendrick Perkins is terrific at rebounding and then finding the open man for the fast-break.

Marbury hits a buzzer-beater three to end the half with the New York Knicks leading the Boston Celtics by one, 54-53.


----------



## LX

Delonte West is one goofy soundin fella. 

What cartoon character does he sound like? I can't quite put my finger on it...


----------



## Premier

> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#225ea8">*NEW YORK KNICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stephon Marbury, IR</td><td>20</td><td>5-9</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Quentin Richardson, GF</td><td>16</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Davis, FC</td><td>10</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Barnes, SF</td><td>6</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddy Curry, C</td><td>18</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-12</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamal Crawford, SG</td><td>12</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nate Robinson, G</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Malik Rose, F</td><td>4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Maurice Taylor, PF</td><td>10</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Trevor Ariza, SF</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Lee, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Channing Frye, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jackie Butler, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jerome James, C</td><td>4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*20-36*</td><td>*4-5*</td><td>*10-18*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*54*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*55.6%*</td><td>*80.0%*</td><td>*55.6%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 8 (9)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>17</td><td>3-10</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>14</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">3</td><td>7</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, SG</td><td>20</td><td>4-10</td><td>0-1</td><td>13-15</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>21</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>17</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>9</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>7</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>8</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*17-41*</td><td>*0-5*</td><td>*19-23*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*27*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*53*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*41.5%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*82.6%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 6 (8)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## aquaitious

aquaitious said:


> Marbury is nasty, good pick aqua.
> 
> Thanks.



Too bad I forgot to play anyone...sigh.


----------



## P-Dub34

With the way things are going, is Pierce gonna hafta carry is to the W?


----------



## KingHandles

P-Dub34 said:


> With the way things are going, is Pierce gonna hafta carry is to the W?


He doesnt have to, but it sure as hell looks like he wants to.


----------



## Premier

Likely. He is the only consistent scoring threat and the Knicks cannot stop fouling him when he attacks the basket (leading to his great offensive efficiency). 

Other than Pierce, Delonte West has been good. His rebounding numbers are misleading, but he has shown that he is rebounding presence.

Also, Perkins has done what he has to do.


----------



## KingHandles

I want to see some Frye. Im a huge Wildcats fan.


----------



## toolatetoride

My reactions:

*The Good : *
-Delonte West is a blue collar type player, and will fight for a lot of plays, but he lacks talent to succeed at a star level. 
-Paul Pierce looks like same old Paul Pierce
-Al Jefferson looks wet, plain and simple. He's gonna be a star.

*The Bad : *
-Scalabrine is terrible. He may be a solid defender but I've never seen a guy look so bamboozled on the offensive side of the ball
-Our second team looks pretty out of sync, but I'll hold off judgement until next month
-Where are the threes?


----------



## USSKittyHawk

KingHandles said:


> I want to see some Frye. Im a huge Wildcats fan.


Frye may have some splinters in his tush in this game.:banghead:


----------



## Premier

Mark Blount pass to Raef LaFrentz on the backdoor cut was perfectly executed.

Anyone else disturbed by the yellow TD Banknorth floor paint? It looks awful.


----------



## P2TheTruth34

pierce is ridiculous this year. most skills hes ever had while playing into the teams style. hopefully he can keep it up and doesnt get frustrated by the so called growing pains. 
but ricky buckets is in the house baby.


----------



## P2TheTruth34

Were ****ing Ripping On Curry Now


----------



## KingHandles

Premier said:


> Anyone else disturbed by the yellow TD Banknorth floor paint? It looks awful.


One of the first thing I noticed. Poor color selection.


----------



## Premier

Great defensive sequence by Paul Pierce and Mark Blount.

Delonte West has troubles handling the ball (especially bringing it over the half-court line), though he still has impressed so far.


----------



## KingHandles

Premier said:


> Great defensive sequence by Paul Pierce and Mark Blount.
> 
> Delonte West has troubles handling the ball (especially bringing it over the half-court line), though he still has impressed so far.


Im starting to notice what you all mean by his handling. But you gotta give him props for his defensive improvement.


----------



## Premier

Great effort by Ricky Davis retrieving the loose ball.

He gets a 'thumbs up'.


----------



## Premier

A lot of great plays recently.

Ricky Davis and Raef LaFrentz execute a pick and roll to near perfection. Raef has been involved in a lot of organized offensive plays, but hasn't scored through the flow of the game.


----------



## aquaitious

Delonte just did a Banks move. Nice D by Delonte.


----------



## Premier

Ricky blocks it from behind.

I would say it was a better block than West's. Wow.


----------



## aquaitious

I cannot believe I'm typing this but, the Celtics are doing a great job on D in the 3rd.


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> Delonte just did a Banks move. Nice D by Delonte.


I strongly disagree.

Jamal Crawford just couldn't handle the basketball while dribbling and West picked it up (nearly no one was around him) and lobbed it to Ricky for the dunk. It was a steal and assist caused by accident. He did not really do anything that is praiseworthy on that play. He merely 'stumbled' on the ball.


----------



## KingHandles

I would like to say



I LOVE PAUL PIERCE


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> I strongly disagree.
> 
> Jamal Crawford just couldn't handle the basketball while dribbling and West picked it up (nearly no one was around him) and lobbed it to Ricky for the dunk. It was a steal and assist caused by accident. He did not really do anything that is praiseworthy on that play. He merely 'stumbled' on the ball.


Yeah...wait till you get the 2nd look on the replay. , But yeah, the replay showed what really happened, I thought he stripped the ball from Crawford.


----------



## Premier

Scalabrine just hit a $15,000,000 shot.


----------



## pokpok

finally scalabrine redeems himself with taken the charge and hittin the 3...


but they should send scalabrine down there instead of gerald green hehehehe


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Scalabrine just hit a $15,000,000 shot.


I heard it's an option for the last three million.


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Yeah...wait till you get the 2nd look on the replay. , But yeah, the replay showed what really happened, I thought he stripped the ball from Crawford.


Even if he did get the steal Premier wouldn't give him credit. Noticfe how he's nitpicking on every little thing. Oh Delonte is too aggressive, oh Delonte can't bring the ball up the floor. Did it ever occur to you that it really doesn't make a difference who takes the inbounds pass and carries it up the floor? Especially when they are just going to run an iso play for Ricky or Paul anyways?


----------



## pokpok

so with this line up...

greene
ricky d
al jeff
j reed
SCALABRINE

there is barely any offense...instead of putting scalabrine, they should play ryan gomes..


----------



## Premier

Must Scalabrine shoot a three every time he touches the ball?

The second unit is awful offensively, but their defense has been acceptable.


----------



## P-Dub34

> Delonte is an absolute beast at rebounding... His offensive efforts are much appreciated though.





> Delonte West has been good. His rebounding numbers are misleading, but he has shown that he is rebounding presence.





> though he still has impressed so far.


But hey Lant, if you wanna ignore half of what he's said, that's cool too...


----------



## LX

P-Dub34 said:


> But hey Lant, if you wanna ignore half of what he's said, that's cool too...


But hey, why don't you go watch the game....oh wait. :kissmy: :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious

What do you guys think of these new Tommy point graphics shown on the screen?

Apparently TD Bank approves of the Tommy Points and they decided to make it a big part of the Celtics this year.


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> Even if he did get the steal Premier wouldn't give him credit. Noticfe how he's nitpicking on every little thing. Oh Delonte is too aggressive, oh Delonte can't bring the ball up the floor. Did it ever occur to you that it really doesn't make a difference who takes the inbounds pass and carries it up the floor? Especially when they are just going to run an iso play for Ricky or Paul anyways?


I'm focusing on Delonte's game, particularly to reform my opinions on him to form better arguments. This is why I'm noticing every play he is invovled in though, I have praised him in this thread.

He has shown that he has an improved penetration ability with his two nice layups.
He has hustled as usual.
He has rebounded well, especially on the offensive end, but he is too aggressive and stays to rebound to long at the defensive end which can harm a fast-break team especially considering he is the point guard.
He has been a decent passing point guard (much improved over last season).
He has been good at defense, staying in front of Marbury and Robinson, which is excellent as his lateral quickness isn't amazing by no means.
He blocked the hell out of Eddy Curry.

He hasn't shown he can handle the ball like a point guard should. He committed the eight second half-court turnover because he couldn't handle the pressure defense. He should've passed the ball when he saw the double-team. He is not Paul Pierce and can not drive through a double-team. He seems erratic with his dribbling when someone is around him in the open court. In a halfcourt, he is fine, but I would like for him to improve his dribbling ability.

He also just hit two huge baskets (one for three points).


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> What do you guys think of these new Tommy point graphics shown on the screen?
> 
> Apparently TD Bank approves of the Tommy Points and they decided to make it a big part of the Celtics this year.


In the arena? I must have missed it. He does have the thumbs up sign now.


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> I'm focusing on Delonte's game, particularly to reform my opinions on him to form better arguments. This is why I'm noticing every play he is invovled in though, I have praised him in this thread.
> 
> He has shown that he has an improved penetration ability with his two nice layups.
> He has hustled as usual.
> He has rebounded well, especially on the offensive end, but he is too aggressive and stays to rebound to long at the defensive end which can harm a fast-break team especially considering he is the point guard.
> He has been a decent passing point guard (much improved over last season).
> He has been good at defense, staying in front of Marbury and Robinson, which is excellent as his lateral quickness isn't amazing by no means.
> He blocked the hell out of Eddy Curry.
> 
> He hasn't shown he can handle the ball like a point guard should. He committed the eight second half-court turnover because he couldn't handle the pressure defense. He should've passed the ball when he saw the double-team. He is not Paul Pierce and can not drive through a double-team. He seems erratic with his dribbling when someone is around him in the open court. In a halfcourt, he is fine, but I would like for him to improve his dribbling ability.
> 
> He also just hit two huge baskets (one for three points).


That's better. 

And obviously he can't handle the ball like a point guard should. He is still learning the position. This is really his first season as a starting PG. The kid needs time before he learns how to do what he has to do.


----------



## lempbizkit

maybe someone pointed this out earlier on, i haven't read all 7 pages, but the garden logo on the floor is gaudy


----------



## aquaitious

Delonte is doing amazing...absolutly amazing. Four blocks by the PG!


----------



## Premier

Raef LaFrentz awakes!

Delonte West has four blocks and like 29 rebounds. 

Not your typical point guard...


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Delonte is doing amazing...absolutly amazing. Four blocks by the PG!


What's more impressive is that he's held Marbury to 15 points on 5-13 shooting.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> In the arena? I must have missed it. He does have the thumbs up sign now.


 I don't know where, but I know that during the last few games they "acknowlege the Tommy Point." I'm guessing they'll promote it somehow.


----------



## Premier

lempbizkit said:


> maybe someone pointed this out earlier on, i haven't read all 7 pages, but the garden logo on the floor is gaudy


Yep.



Premier said:


> Anyone else disturbed by the yellow TD Banknorth floor paint? It looks awful.


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> What's more impressive is that he's held Marbury to 15 points on 5-13 shooting.


I would say Ricky Davis has guarded Stephon Marbury more than Delonte West (switches; Robinson in the game; etc.). West has done a great job at defense, overall, though.


----------



## LX

This one game right here has made my last round pick of Delonte West in the mods draft worth it there Premier LOL. Who needs a shot blocking center when you have a shot blocking PG? ;-)


----------



## P-Dub34

> But hey, why don't you go watch the game....oh wait.


I'd love to. You want the address to which you can mail the money for a satellite dish?


----------



## LX

Ricky Davis sticks the 3 after the offensive board by DELONTE!!!


----------



## aquaitious

I don't think the Knicks will get the ball past half court anymore. :rofl:


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> This one game right here has made my last round pick of Delonte West in the mods draft worth it there Premier LOL. Who needs a shot blocking center when you have a shot blocking PG? ;-)


:dead:

 <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblbdr2" align="left"><th class="ysptblthmain cellIndent" align="center"> Pos</th><th class="thStyle2 cellIndent">Players</th><th class="thStyle2">Edit</th><th class="thStyle2">Opp</th><th class="thStyle2">Status</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">GP</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">FG%</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">FT%</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">3PTM</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">PTS</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">REB</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">AST</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">ST</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">BLK</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">TO</th></tr> <tr class="row1" height="17"><td class="ysptblclbg6 cellIndent"> *BN*</td><td class="cellIndent">M. Williams (Mil - PG)</td><td>BN</td><td>@NJ</td><td>Q4 :59.9, 106-94







</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">1</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">.500</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">.833</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">4</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">23</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">4</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">5</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">1</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">0</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">0</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> :dead:
> 
> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblbdr2" align="left"><th class="ysptblthmain cellIndent" align="center"> Pos</th><th class="thStyle2 cellIndent">Players</th><th class="thStyle2">Edit</th><th class="thStyle2">Opp</th><th class="thStyle2">Status</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">GP</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">FG%</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">FT%</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">3PTM</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">PTS</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">REB</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">AST</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">ST</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">BLK</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">TO</th></tr> <tr class="row1" height="17"><td class="ysptblclbg6 cellIndent"> *BN*</td><td class="cellIndent">M. Williams (Mil - PG)</td><td>BN</td><td>@NJ</td><td>Q4 :59.9, 106-94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td><td class="tbllftbdr right">1</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">.500</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">.833</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">4</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">23</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">4</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">5</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">1</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">0</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">0</td></tr></tbody> </table>


Niiiice. I started West on a "hunch" (Had nothing to do with an available roster spot).


----------



## Premier

Boston Celtics up one.

16.3 seconds left.

Celtics ball.


----------



## Premier

Pierce hits one of two.

Antonio Davis for two.

Tie game. 2.4 seconds left.

Marbury misses the buzzer-beater.

Overtime.


----------



## aquaitious

:rofl: at the buzzer beaters.

Marbury's buzzer beater (from 4/5 of the court) is way short, Pierce sends it the other way and almost hits it.


----------



## LX

LMAO Where's #1AWFan?

Check out the box score for the Heat game. 

Walker has 22 point, 15 rebounds, 4 assists on 9-15 shooting 3-6 from 3. 

Somewhere #1AWFan is crying in a corner.


----------



## lempbizkit

shades of the NJ ECF with that end game foul shooting by Pierce


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> Niiiice. I started West on a "hunch" (Had nothing to do with an available roster spot).


:biggrin:

 <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="52" width="682"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblbdr2" align="left"><th class="ysptblthmain cellIndent" align="center"> Pos</th><th class="thStyle2 cellIndent">Players</th><th class="thStyle2">Edit</th><th class="thStyle2">Opp</th><th class="thStyle2">Status</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">GP</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">FG%</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">FT%</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">3PTM</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">PTS</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">REB</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">AST</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">ST</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">BLK</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">TO</th></tr> <tr class="row2" height="17"><td class="ysptblclbg6 cellIndent"> *F*</td><td class="cellIndent">D. Miles (Por - SG,SF)</td><td>F</td><td>@Min</td><td>Q4 2:32, 79-82







</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">1</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">.545</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">.833</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">0</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">29</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">10</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">4</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">5</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">2</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">3</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="52" width="682"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblbdr2" align="left"><th class="ysptblthmain cellIndent" align="center"> Pos</th><th class="thStyle2 cellIndent">Players</th><th class="thStyle2">Edit</th><th class="thStyle2">Opp</th><th class="thStyle2">Status</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">GP</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">FG%</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">FT%</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">3PTM</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">PTS</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">REB</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">AST</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">ST</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">BLK</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">TO</th></tr> <tr class="row2" height="17"><td class="ysptblclbg6 cellIndent"> *F*</td><td class="cellIndent">D. Miles (Por - SG,SF)</td><td>F</td><td>@Min</td><td>Q4 2:32, 79-82
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td><td class="tbllftbdr right">1</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">.545</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">.833</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">0</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">29</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">10</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">4</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">5</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">2</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">3</td></tr></tbody> </table>



uke:


----------



## P-Dub34

Prem, I've been watching that game. D-Miles has been out-freaking-standing.

Seem to anybody else like Pierce always splits those FT's at the end of games?


----------



## LX

Foul on West? What did he do breath on Stephon?


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="52" width="682"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblbdr2" align="left"><th class="ysptblthmain cellIndent" align="center"> Pos</th><th class="thStyle2 cellIndent">Players</th><th class="thStyle2">Edit</th><th class="thStyle2">Opp</th><th class="thStyle2">Status</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">GP</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">FG%</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">FT%</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">3PTM</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">PTS</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">REB</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">AST</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">ST</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">BLK</th><th class="ysptblclbg5 right">TO</th></tr> <tr class="row2" height="17"><td class="ysptblclbg6 cellIndent"> *F*</td><td class="cellIndent">D. Miles (Por - SG,SF)</td><td>F</td><td>@Min</td><td>Q4 2:32, 79-82
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td><td class="tbllftbdr right">1</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">.545</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">.833</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">0</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">29</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">10</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">4</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">5</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">2</td><td class="tbllftbdr right">3</td></tr></tbody> </table>



Do a Marbury and Mark Blount one for me.


----------



## LX

WHAT A SAVE BY DELONTE WEST!!!!!!!

West to Davis for the 3!!


----------



## aquaitious

Delonte to West, AMAZING.


----------



## Premier

Ricky for THREE! Up seven. I wish I bet on this game.

Ricky or Delonte for the Tommy Award.


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> WHAT A SAVE BY DELONTE WEST!!!!!!!
> 
> West to Davis for the 3!!


That was a great play by West, he waited until Marbury left Ricky all alone, THEN pass it to the wide open Ricky for the 3. $


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Ricky for THREE! Up seven. I wish I bet on this game.
> 
> Ricky or Delonte for the Tommy Award.



You did bet on this game...big time.


----------



## lempbizkit

way to stick the knife in and twist


----------



## LX

Delonte to Ricky on the loose ball!!!!

Delonte to Pierce on the loose ball!!!!!

Yeahhhhhhh!


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis, Paul Pierce, and Delonte West have been amazing.

West (steal) to Pierce; and one; on the break.


----------



## aquaitious

Nine, devet, neun, nove assists by West.


----------



## historyofthegame

West to Davis! It's getting a little too repetitive! I love it! :banana:


----------



## Premier

Delonte West?

Possible triple double?


----------



## P-Dub34

Wow. I wish I would have seen this. Sounds like West has had one HELL of a game...

Great to hear. If West can play like this all year, I'll shovel my words back into my mouth as fast as I can. 14/9/9, guy deserves MAD props for his play. How about Pierce? 30/11...24 FT's attempted...Blount with 19 points... Ricky with 25...Al with 8 boards in 12 minutes...Raef 11/9...

I know it's just the first game, but I am damn EXCITED.


----------



## LX

Raef with the trey just for good measure...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

i apoligize for anything bad ive ever said about delonte west...


----------



## ZWW

WHOA! Just checked the stats.

West at 14/9/9 !?!?!

I hope this continues. Celtics up a bunch in OT. :banana:


----------



## LX

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i apoligize for anything bad ive ever said about delonte west...


There you are. I hope you didn't use too many tissues after looking at Antoine Walker's line from tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## lempbizkit

1 point short of franchise record for points in an OT


----------



## Ezmo

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i apoligize for anything bad ive ever said about delonte west...


 serious...what a game tonight for delonte...i'm picking crow feathers out of my teeth as we speak...


----------



## P-Dub34

I won't go as far as rescinding comments about West, but what I will say is this sounds like it has been one heck of a performance...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Lanteri said:


> LMAO Where's #1AWFan?
> 
> Check out the box score for the Heat game.
> 
> Walker has 22 point, 15 rebounds, 4 assists on 9-15 shooting 3-6 from 3.
> 
> Somewhere #1AWFan is crying in a corner.




lol...thank god we have scalabrine instead of walker huh???...if only walker was on this team...sigh...at least i have him on my fantasy team...6th round steal!!!


----------



## historyofthegame

Delonte's assist/turnover ratio: 9/1


----------



## Premier

P-Dub34 said:


> I won't go as far as rescinding comments about West, but what I will say is this sounds like it has been one heck of a performance...


What he said...


----------



## aquaitious

historyofthegame said:


> Delonte's assist/turnover ratio: 9/1



Antoine Walker's season shooting %: 59 percent.


----------



## Premier

Delonte West won the Tommy award?

Going for a sweep with the aqua award?


----------



## P-Dub34

I'm not raining on anybody's parade. West played one hell of a game. If he keeps this kind of play up for 82 games, I will be the first to admit I was wrong. I'm just not going to say I was way off after one game. Tony Delk scored 50 once.

That being said, mad props to West for his play. I will have to download this game later.


----------



## NYKBaller

Damn can the refs give Pierce any more foul shots? Good game, bad loss for us but Pierce gonna have like 30ppg this year. 1st in the atlantic for you guys for today but I hope it'll be different tommorow


----------



## P-Dub34

> bad loss for us but Pierce gonna have like 30ppg this year.


If he gets to the stripe 20+ times, he sure will. Those were ridiculous FT #'s.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Delonte West won the Tommy award?
> 
> Going for a sweep with the aqua award?



Oh yeah definitely. West wins the aqua award. (He was simply amazing)

aqua game rating: 10/10. First 10 out of 10 ever. Great way to start the season, so many positives, so much excitment, basketball is back.

Dana Baros blinks a lot.


----------



## aquaitious

NYKBaller said:


> Damn can the refs give Pierce any more foul shots? Good game, bad loss for us but Pierce gonna have like 30ppg this year. 1st in the atlantic for you guys for today but I hope it'll be different tommorow


There's no one on the Knicks roster that can guard Pierce. Until he got triple teamed as soon as he touched the ball in the 2nd half, he was doing great. Everyone looked five steps behind him.


----------



## Premier

Trevor Ariza is a great defender.

Pierce didn't do much in the second half because they weren't designing plays for him. Pierce would have to pass out of a double-team. He did draw a lot of defenders away from Ricky Davis and Mark Blount.


----------



## whiterhino

Hey guys...I had to work late and missed all but the 4th quarter and ot but it was an awesome game. Delonte had a great game but it was one game, I don't think it will be the norm but hey if it is that would be amazing, I want the Celts to be good, I don't get excited about a guy having 1 awesome game though, he'll have to have a few more first but it was a GREAT game for him. Also it sounded like Blount did really well, that is a definate positive since we need him to have a spectacular year in order to do much. Did anyone on the bench do anything, just curious....I know all the starters were in double figures but since I missed the 1st 3 quarters?


----------



## Premier

> <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td style="background: rgb(34, 94, 168) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;" colspan="14">*NEW YORK KNICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Barnes, SF</td><td>24</td><td>4-7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Davis, FC</td><td>33</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">*Eddy Curry, C*</td><td>*42*</td><td>*6-15*</td><td>*0-0*</td><td>*7-14*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*19*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">*Stephon Marbury, IR*</td><td>*45*</td><td>*8-18*</td><td>*1-2*</td><td>*5-12*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*22*</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Quentin Richardson, GF</td><td>22</td><td>4-7</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Trevor Ariza, SF</td><td>17</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">*Maurice Taylor, PF*</td><td>*22*</td><td>*4-6*</td><td>*0-0*</td><td>*0-0*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*8*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamal Crawford, SG</td><td>37</td><td>3-11</td><td>1-3</td><td>4-4</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jerome James, C</td><td>8</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nate Robinson, G</td><td>10</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Malik Rose, F</td><td>5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Channing Frye, C</td><td style="text-align: center;" colspan="13">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*38-84*</td><td>*6-10*</td><td>*18-33*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*32*</td><td>*41*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*22*</td><td>*34*</td><td>*100*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*45.2%*</td><td>*60.0%*</td><td>*54.5%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 22 (19)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14">
> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td style="background: rgb(0, 101, 50) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;" colspan="14">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">*Paul Pierce, SG*</td><td>*44*</td><td>*6-18*</td><td>*0-2*</td><td>*18-24*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*30*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>30</td><td>6-12</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td><td>9</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">*Mark Blount, C*</td><td>*43*</td><td>*6-13*</td><td>*0-0*</td><td>*7-7*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*19*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">*Ricky Davis, GF*</td><td>*45*</td><td>*10-22*</td><td>*2-3*</td><td>*5-8*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*27*</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">*Delonte West, G*</td><td>*41*</td><td>*5-9*</td><td>*0-3*</td><td>*4-6*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*14*</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>9</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>13</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>11</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>11</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>9</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td style="text-align: center;" colspan="13">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*37-88*</td><td>*5-16*</td><td>*35-47*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*38*</td><td>*57*</td><td>*24*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*17*</td><td>*24*</td><td>*114*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*42.0%*</td><td>*31.3%*</td><td>*74.5%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 19 (16)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## whiterhino

Thanx Prem nice box score...I'd like to see a little more from the bench but hey I'm not gonna complain with that win. Looks like Al did some decent rebounding and Perk did well in only 9 minutes. 
Delonte almost had a triple double, I would have never imagined....good for him!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Good win guys, your boys killed us on the boards!!!


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

DWest

14pts/9reb/9asst/4blks/3stl

1. 4 blocks: 2 on nate robinson, 1 on Marbury after posting up West, and one on Eddy Curry. I think this shows how athletic west actually is. he is not a super athlete, but he has good ups.

2. Weakness: sometimes DWest doesn't play the screen properly on defense. he needs to step thru it before getting caught up. also fast PGs like marbury can blow by West. it is simply a physical limitation. was surprised that marbury didn't take advantage of his quickness more.

3. Weakness: DWest needs to penetrate (like even ONCE). maybe he isn't that type of PG yet, but he needs to drive the lane, draw a defender, and then kick it out to Pierce/Davis. 

4. i watched the game on TV. west really only made 2 mistakes. the 8 second backcourt call and a hesitation move in the open court on a drive to the basket. otherwise, despite not being a great ballhandler, he had little trouble bringing the ball up the court.

5. i know some of you get on DWest for his simple passes, but this is a good thing. watch the game. there is little ball movement in the NBA. usually too much dribbling and too much 1-on-1. ball movement is good. create space with ball movement thru passing. simple but effective.

6. no forces. Delonte put up this monster box score with little fanfare. it wasn't a highlight reel box score. it was just doing little things over and over again. dwest is savvy and poised. he doesn't force the action. he won't shoot while triple-teamed (like Davis).

7. like some of you have said, this is 1 game. of course delonte won't always do this. delonte should be viewed as a role player, like the 4th option. he isn't a superstar like pierce, he doesn't have talent like Davis.

what do u expect from delonte if he gets 30 minutes a game?
i think 10-12 pts, 4 reb, 4.5asst


----------



## DWest Superstar

Lanteri said:


> Delonte West is one goofy soundin fella.
> 
> What cartoon character does he sound like? I can't quite put my finger on it...


Quagmire


----------



## P-Dub34

> i think 10-12 pts, 4 reb, 4.5asst


If he can put up 10/4/5+ assists with decent defense, I would be very happy.


----------



## DWest Superstar

I think Delonte might be leading the league in blocked shots :clown:


----------



## Richie Rich

i was very impressed w/ delonte, just wanna see some mo' penetration..


----------



## Premier

Welcome back Richie.

I thought Delonte did a good job of cutting through the defense. I can distinctly remember two drives in which he made two easy layups.


----------



## Premier

We should note that this is the New York Knick's worst (lowest point margin) overtime loss in the history of the New York Knicks. They lost by fourteen, _in an overtime game_.


----------



## cgcatsfan

Nice!! I have to love that ALL of our starters were in double figures. Takes a little pressure off Pierce. 

Also loving the rebounding, blocks and steals. Delonte with 4 blocks?? I'd be proud to be wrong about him. 

Go Team!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Causeway

Nice all around first game. I was able to watch most of it. 

As said above many times West was huge. He looks very comfortable and poised. We have a PG!

We have a very near future 2-headed rebound monster in Al and Perk.

Damn Blount has a sweet shot.

I love Ricky Davis. The guy does not stop. 

Raef did exactly what I like to see Raef do, he was a presence and always hits a three or 2 and he hit one in OT that iced the game

Scabs was Scabs. He'll be fine. 

I need to say one negative on Blount. Towards the end of regulation there was a loose ball. Blount if he hit the floor or maybe even bent his knees could have had it. He sort of stared at the ball and stuck his arm out hoping it would float into his hand. NY end up with the ball and turned it into 2 points - which eventually led to OT. Not the play of the game. And Blount had a sweet game. If he has the same numbers all season we are in great shape. A. But that's the type of hustle play I would love to see from him. I guess you can't have it all.


----------



## Causeway

And Pierce gets a B.


----------



## agoo

cgcatsfan said:


> Nice!! I have to love that ALL of our starters were in double figures. Takes a little pressure off Pierce.
> 
> Also loving the rebounding, blocks and steals. Delonte with 4 blocks?? I'd be proud to be wrong about him.
> 
> Go Team!!! :biggrin:


Seeing five starters in double figures is great, but I would have liked to see a bit more from the bench in this match.


----------



## cgcatsfan

Duly noted. 
Especially since we get the Pistons next.


----------



## KingHandles

Causeway said:


> And Pierce gets a B.


Cutting him a little short arent you? He definatly deserves an A for this game.


----------



## musiclexer

*West is a star.*

you guys got a great player.

I personally witnessed that last night.


----------



## Causeway

KingHandles said:


> Cutting him a little short arent you? He definatly deserves an A for this game.


No. Pierce looks great and had a big night. However for Pierce 6-18 from the field, 0-2 on threes, 18-24 from the line (and missing some big ones at he end of regulation although he did get to the line an amazing amount of times - he's the king of that)...to me that's not an A game from Pierce. And I am a big Pierce fan.


----------

